# WISMEC Reuleaux RX2/3



## Nailedit77 (26/7/16)

*Product introduction*

*Reuleaux RX2/3*, an updated version of Reuleaux series, designed by Jaybo, features the replaceable back covers for two or three cells. The high power output of 150W or 200W is available for your preference. Powerful yet intelligent, the equipped variable temperature control function and upgradeable firmware with custom logo will make your device much attractive and popular. Moreover, there are multiple fashionable colors for your options.



*Parameters*

size: 40.2 x 34.5 x 88.7mm(for 2 cells)
40.2 x 50.1 x 88.7mm(for 3 cells)
Thread type: 510 spring loaded thread
Cell type: High-rate 18650 cell (discharging current should be above 25A)
Output Mode: VW/TC-Ni/TC-Ti/TC-SS/TCR Mode
Output Wattage: 1-150W(for 2 cells)/1-200W(for 3 cells)
Temperature Range: 100-315°C/ 200-600°F(TC modes)
Resistance Range: 0.05-1.5ohm for TC modes;0.1-3.5ohm for VW mode


*It comes with*


1 x Reuleaux RX2/3 (no cells)
1 x Back cover for 2 cells
1 x USB cable
1 x User manual
1 x Warning card

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/7/16)

I get 3rd rx and then this comes out.... seriously!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Willyza (26/7/16)

Ye, you right, just had a look and its quick cool 
http://www.wismec.com/product/reuleaux-rx23/


----------



## Boktiet (26/7/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I get 3rd rx and then this comes out.... seriously!!!!!!


Yup, typical, just bought another RX200s and now this...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/7/16)

I want the little one!! 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modulas (26/7/16)

I hope that local retailers will actually be selling the interchangeable bits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I want the little one!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Comes with a 2 bat cover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/7/16)




----------



## BumbleBee (26/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I want the little one!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


The way I understand the description it seem that it includes both 2 and 3 battery covers in the box, so you'll have the option of changing it to whatever you need without having to purchase optional parts 

A bit of a mouthful though, the "Jaybo Wismec Reuleaux RX Two or Three"

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> The way I understand the description it seem that it includes both 2 and 3 battery covers in the box, so you'll have the option of changing it to whatever you need without having to purchase optional parts
> 
> A bit of a mouthful though, the "Jaybo Wismec Reuleaux RX Two or Three"


Ah okay. Well as long as the cover for dual mode is in the box 

Don't want to run it in pant dropper mode. Lol

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki (26/7/16)

So I see one of the Chinese retailers have it on pre order. It would seem that both panels are included in the kit. Winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (26/7/16)

Good idee


----------



## Daniel Alves (26/7/16)

another one for the collection

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/7/16)

Well, I have a new one. Broken one and now I need this one as well


----------



## RichJB (26/7/16)

Now we are moving in the right direction. I was fully expecting this to have the three batteries - and then a spare cover to accommodate four batteries.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/7/16)

RichJB said:


> Now we are moving in the right direction. I was fully expecting this to have the three batteries - and then a spare cover to accommodate four batteries.


4 batteries and 350 W... That would be over kill. Unless you planning to use your mod to jump start the earths core

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jellytot (26/7/16)

i might be the only one but i don't understand this, if you want a two battery device then buy that, if you want a 3 battery device then buy that. If you want a device that does both that means you would need a set of 3 matched batteries and a set of 2 matched batteries, that is 5 batteries for this device, just seems a bit impracticle to me if there are already very good double battery devices on the market. Just my 2c, soz to be the wet blanket here


----------



## Jan (26/7/16)

Jellytot said:


> i might be the only one but i don't understand this, if you want a two battery device then buy that, if you want a 3 battery device then buy that. If you want a device that does both that means you would need a set of 3 matched batteries and a set of 2 matched batteries, that is 5 batteries for this device, just seems a bit impracticle to me if there are already very good double battery devices on the market. Just my 2c, soz to be the wet blanket here


I differ from you  I have always liked the mod but with three batteries it was just to big for me. Now it might just be the right size


----------



## BumbleBee (26/7/16)

Jan said:


> I differ from you  I have always liked the mod but with three batteries it was just to big for me. Now it might just be the right size


I think what @Jellytot is saying is that Wismec should have just made it a 2 battery mod and left it like that, without the 3 battery option.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I think what @Jellytot is saying is that Wismec should have just made it a 2 battery mod and left it like that, without the 3 battery option.


I dont think there is anything wrong having options tho. You might not need it but hay its there. Most people have like 2 sets of 3married batteries for their rolo. Now least you only need 5. Like if i were at home i would use all 3. Then when you go out pop in just 2. I think its quite clever to have that option than to not have it at all

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Charel van Biljon (26/7/16)

Now I might consider a Rx.
I always liked the look of the Rx but hated the fact that it uses 3 batts, this should be a winning design for allot of people.


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/7/16)

Well considering their track record with wonky bits I'm going to wait and see how long the connectors in the 3-battery sled last.


----------



## 6ghost9 (26/7/16)

Jellytot said:


> i might be the only one but i don't understand this, if you want a two battery device then buy that, if you want a 3 battery device then buy that. If you want a device that does both that means you would need a set of 3 matched batteries and a set of 2 matched batteries, that is 5 batteries for this device, just seems a bit impracticle to me if there are already very good double battery devices on the market. Just my 2c, soz to be the wet blanket here



I dissagree with this. I have 3 sets of 2 married batteries and only one 3 married set. So instead of having to carry around my current rolo and sig150 I can just take the battery case and cover and I'm good to go. Im very excited about this one


----------



## MoneymanVape (26/7/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> *Product introduction*
> 
> *Reuleaux RX2/3*, an updated version of Reuleaux series, designed by Jaybo, features the replaceable back covers for two or three cells. The high power output of 150W or 200W is available for your preference. Powerful yet intelligent, the equipped variable temperature control function and upgradeable firmware with custom logo will make your device much attractive and popular. Moreover, there are multiple fashionable colors for your options.
> 
> ...


Release date and price?


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/7/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Release date and price?


Last I saw was early August, not sure on pricing


----------



## BumbleBee (26/7/16)

Judging by preorders it looks like it's going to be priced the same as the RX200S at around $45 so should retail here for around R1000


----------



## Zahz (27/7/16)

Feeling totally bummed I just purchased an rx200s and now this comes out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therazia (27/7/16)

This looks amazing. I had a lot of people who loved the look and feel of my RX but opted for 2 bat mods. The RX is also great value now as mentioned above.

This also adds flexibility like @Kalashnikov mentioned which in my books is pretty awesome.

Looking from all my friends (All ex smokers/Hubbly smokers) who started to vape I told them to get a 2 or 3 bat mod because the single bat mods just don't last that long especially when going out. Their main argument against the RX was that it's a bit pricey with 3 batteries but after having had their experience build up they're looking at 3 bat mods.


----------



## Mark121m (28/7/16)

Very interesting.
I like the 2 battery option.

150w is sometimes all you need.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## skola (28/7/16)

Warning! Some really dramatic music in the video!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (28/7/16)

Jellytot said:


> i might be the only one but i don't understand this, if you want a two battery device then buy that, if you want a 3 battery device then buy that. If you want a device that does both that means you would need a set of 3 matched batteries and a set of 2 matched batteries, that is 5 batteries for this device, just seems a bit impracticle to me if there are already very good double battery devices on the market. Just my 2c, soz to be the wet blanket here


Heya @Jellytot 
I actually own 5 batteries which I use.

Rx200 is main device
Then once the batteries are depleted I switch to the 2 battery mod.

So have a Changeable rear plate for 3 and then 2 batteries is a brilliant idea.

Then only time I go over 150w is when I use my RDA's
I was dreading purchasing another 3 batteries for my Rx200. 
But with this I won't need to worry

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (29/7/16)

I think this is quite a clever idea - why buy 2 mods when you can buy 1? You'll still have the same amount of batteries if you had 2 mods.

Rolos have always been popular, and now all the folk who didn't like the size have no more excuses not to get one.

I predict these are going to be sold out hours after they go on sale - I know I want one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (29/7/16)




----------



## PsyCLown (29/7/16)

Hmm, I saw it and wondered about it however I think I will rather get a different mod still.

I wonder why it only does 200W in 3 battery mode as opposed to the 250w which you can do on the RX200 / RX200S?
If it weren't taller I'd certainly be considering it a bit more though.


----------



## Zahz (29/7/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Hmm, I saw it and wondered about it however I think I will rather get a different mod still.
> 
> I wonder why it only does 200W in 3 battery mode as opposed to the 250w which you can do on the RX200 / RX200S?
> If it weren't taller I'd certainly be considering it a bit more though.



They will probably release an update for it to go to 250. If you take a look at the rx200/rx200s initially they could go up to 200w and then they released the update that allows it to go up to 250w. I think they would do the same with this one too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (29/7/16)

The way the three battery door clips in looks a little flimsy. Could probably break quite easily if it gets dropped. 

Might be a deterrent for someone who plans on running both configurations. I personally would only run it in dual mode. Dam does it look good in dual mode 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

